# I believe I have DP? Thoughts and advice?



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

A little over 2 weeks ago I ate a marijuana cookie and had a bad trip. I flipped out and I felt like I was in a dream. Ever since then I have had terrible anxiety and what I think is DP. For the first week this actually made me sick to where I felt like I had the flu. I lost 7 pounds in one week because I couldn't eat and would puke everything up. I went to my doctor and she said I had a panic attack. At this point I honestly thought I was still high from the weed. I stayed out of work all week and just thought the feeling would leave.

However the feeling of a dream like state stayed. It wasn't until about a week later I discovered DP and what it was. I am going back to the doctor tomorrow to speak with her about it and she what she can do for me. Everything I do feels like either a dream or I am a robot or just out of it. My head hurts a lot, I get dizzy and have blurred vision. Sometimes things even look different. I constantly have to fidget and sometimes I shake. I feel like its making me really depressed and I can't even control my emotions at times.

These feelings are sometimes better and then worse. Sometimes I even feel 90% better, but it always comes back to me. I feel like I can't do anything like drive, go to work, go to the store, walk my dogs etc. Sometimes I just wanna freak out and feel like I am coming out of my skin. How do you cope and live a normal day with this terrible thing?

I also get these crazy ideas in my head. At first I thought my body had gone into a comma or something and I was living my life inside my head as a dream. Then yesterday I honestly made myself believe I was a ghost and I died from that cookie and now I am just living in routine. I feel lost, hopeless, depressed and insane. I have panic attacks, constant anxiety and DP feeling.

What are some good ways for a newbie with this to cope? Were there any medications or treatments that helped you? How can you go about living a normal day with this? I feel like I can't even drive my own car! Also is it a good sigh that sometimes it does feel gone? Does that mean I am coming out of it or just going through a more calm state of it? I really need help and advice. Thanks for reading


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> A little over 2 weeks ago I ate a marijuana cookie and had a bad trip. I flipped out and I felt like I was in a dream. Ever since then I have had terrible anxiety and what I think is DP. For the first week this actually made me sick to where I felt like I had the flu. I lost 7 pounds in one week because I couldn't eat and would puke everything up. I went to my doctor and she said I had a panic attack. At this point I honestly though I was still high from the weed. I stayed out of work all week and just thought the feeling would leave.
> 
> However the feeling of a dream like state stayed. It wasn't until about a week later I discovered DP and what it was. I am going back to the doctor tomorrow to speak with her about it and she what she can do for me. Everything I do feels like either a dream or I am a robot or just out of it. My head hurts a lot, I get dizzy and have blurred vision. Sometimes things even look different. I constantly have to fidget and sometimes I shake. I feel like its making me really depressed and I can't even control my emotions at times.
> 
> ...


you know bro, DP is a symptom to anxiety aswell, and it will end, sooner or later, relax and have fun when you can, you'll get better =) trust me.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Xerei said:


> you know bro, DP is a symptom to anxiety aswell, and it will end, sooner or later, relax and have fun when you can, you'll get better =) trust me.


Thanks! I really hope so. Any advice to someone knew to this and how to cope and live a normal day to day life? I feel so crazy I am not use to this yet.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Accept it for now, calm down, understand that this is a common, natural and temporary reaction. Just ride it out. There's nothing inherently _wrong_ with you. It is a good sign if it occasionally subsides. Just don't worry about it.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Bear said:


> Accept it for now, calm down, understand that this is a common, natural and temporary reaction. Just ride it out. There's nothing inherently _wrong_ with you. It is a good sign if it occasionally subsides. Just don't worry about it.


You right. I wish i could of done that the first time i had a DP episode.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> You right. I wish i could of done that the first time i had a DP episode.


It's actually what I did do, very early on. DP disappeared completely for about a week. Then as I entered an extremely stressful situation (a track and field meet [lol]) it returned.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh ok. I would think that running track would help the stress lol


----------

